# metal detector



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

What do you guys think about getting a detector. At the price gold is bouncing around at it seems like an easy ROI.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been thinkin about it lately. We are actually on an old wagon trail form back inthe day. I have heard stories about all kinds of stuff being lost out here. Plus, this is where the outlaws used to hide out so there could be some really interesting stuff. Not to mention the creek we are on is known to have gold in it.. I was just telling my fiance I want to try some panning this spring and summer. Kinda hard now with all the ice everywhere..lol


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The "White" brand is preferred by those looking for ordinance. For what that is worth.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I think a metal detector will be on my "when I get rich" list.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to do metal detecting as a hobby, it was a lot of fun but unless you know of a relative that buried some gold or coins and didn't tell any one but you. Then you have about the same chance of finding anything of real value and winning the lottery. Most people that do it are happy when the just find an old civil war bullet or old buckle. Some of you may remember the old pull tabs that were on coke cans that you pulled completely of then through them. Well I probably found a 1000 of them for anything even worth putting in my pocket.


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 16, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I used to do metal detecting as a hobby, it was a lot of fun but unless you know of a relative that buried some gold or coins and didn't tell any one but you. Then you have about the same chance of finding anything of real value and winning the lottery. Most people that do it are happy when the just find an old civil war bullet or old buckle. Some of you may remember the old pull tabs that were on coke cans that you pulled completely of then through them. Well I probably found a 1000 of them for anything even worth putting in my pocket.


What kind of metal detector did you use?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A friend likes to work the beaches on the lakes around ILL. He's found coins, watches, etc. and even a gold ring with a good sized ruby in it. I guess beaches are a veritable lost and found area.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Godzilla said:


> What kind of metal detector did you use?


It was back in the 1970's I am pretty sure it was a white. It was solid state before IC's became popular and I am sure they are better now but it seemed even though I bought one of their best models it would always zero on the aluminum can tabs. The fun wasn't in what you found as much as going to the library and researching old places. Most known places such as a battle field have been pretty well searched over. I did hear some people actually made some money by searching the beaches because as soon as you drop a coin it become buried in the sand.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

My first detector was a Bounty Hunter Goldigger and it will find metal. Only cost about 80 or 90 bucks and was fun but I probably dug more nails than anything else. After some research on ebay and youtube I ended up getting a Garrett Ace 250 for 212 bucks. Haven't had it out of the house yet but just testing it in the living room I'm pretty happy. With it in the all metal mode it will pickup everynail in the floor. When set in the coin mode it doesn't pick up the nails and displays what the targets(coins scattered on the floor) Might be, it does a pretty good job. There is a custom mode that lets you program for certain metals. Jewelry mode will also pickup foil but that is for gold rings and watches. Waiting for the snow to melt. Other machines are 700 and up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Hayden. I have often thought about getting a detector and taking it to the beach, now with retirement fast approching it sounds like a fun thing to do.
The fact that the one you mentioned can be set for different metals sounds like a definate plus.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Can it be set to finding turtles?


----------



## snowroller (Jan 23, 2014)

I have an Ace 250 I play with some. Beaches during the summer and in the winters to find my carkeys in the snow. It's alot of fun but you know gold is rarely just laying around like that. Sure you'll find the odd ring or so sometimes but you'd be lucky if it pays for the detector in metal value. But, it's really cool jusr finding musket balls and old nails and looking into history. My best find was a viking-age pendant-type object I left in a museum for free since that were I personally think historical objects belong.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Can it be set to finding turtles?


Ya don't want to get caught messing with sea turtles on the Florida beaches, unless you are looking to find a pair of shiney bracelets (handcuffs).


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the ace 250 I've found some gold, more silver, but about 300.00 a year in coin on play grounds and parks.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it better to look near waters edge at low tide? Seems objects would tend to be pulled out before settling and being covered. So my guess would be to work an area from low tide working up to the high tide mark. Everyone seems to work parallel to the water. Why not work perpendicular to the water at low tide each day noting your stop point then starting there the next day at low tide?

Just asking from pure ignorance on the subject.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

About a half hour ago, I was out with my El Cheapo metal detector and found a whole bunch of gold jewelry. I took photos and will post them as soon as the judge sets my bail for burglarizing the store. All seriousness aside, been thinking about going out to the washes around my area to see if there is anything interesting.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Bossman said:


> I have the ace 250 I've found some gold, more silver, but about 300.00 a year in coin on play grounds and parks.


I still think of it as just a hobby and would just do it for fun. If you break it down in terms of hours searching/per dollar found it's not a good way to make money.


----------

